# Two pigeons in Northern California need homes



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*HANDLED 8 ) Two FLYING pigeons in Nor Cal need homes (not kings) HANDLED*

Hello-
Mickaboo (the parrot rescue group that I'm a member of) has been contacted by the Placer County Animal Control (in Auburn, 30 miles east of Sacramento, 100 miles west of Reno) regarding 2 pigeons that need to be rehomed via a rescue organization (such as Mickaboo- I can help). These are a little fancier than the kings that I usually work with and one is, I'm told, a "Top Knot".

Please e-mail me at [email protected] if you or anyone you know would be able to provide a good home for these birds.

Here's a link to the info for one of them: http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...atype=&where=type_OO&ID=A038402&LOCATION=PLCR


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Really a handsome bird! Can you get all the letters and numbers from the band? That might give us some helpful information about the bird.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Flyers in Sacramento/Bay Area need a home!*

Hello-

What a good idea. Doh! I didn't ask if there was a band and didn't notice it in the picture. Sorry! 

The band reads: IPBR 2586 2007

This bird and the one that came with it were 'owner-surrender' and need new homes. Any and all help with this would be much appreciated. I'm better set up for the kings than for flyers!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Just a question... is the pij in the photo an owl? and just wondering what happened to its tail feathers? 

I hope they find loving homes.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the band info .. it doesn't tell me anything about the bird .. just that the band was purchased from Foy's. It was worth a try, though!

The bird does look like some type of Owl to me .. very pretty pigeon! I hope it finds a great home.

Terry


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

well I could try to give it a home but ... Im rather tied down and all I could do is recieve... then just ask for help as I keep him


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Placer County Animal Shelter Pij have been adopted*

Christine, the Mickaboo volunteer who picked them up from the shelter, has decided to adopt them. Pigeons are SO addictive... hmm, I wonder if I should just ask people to pick pigeons up for me... maybe the adoption would take care of itself...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Christine, the Mickaboo volunteer who picked them up from the shelter, has decided to adopt them. Pigeons are SO addictive... hmm, I wonder if I should just ask people to pick pigeons up for me... maybe the adoption would take care of itself...



I'm so glad they have a new home.


----------

